# Anyone built/got a Kinesis Maxlight?



## Crackle (18 Feb 2012)

Looking for some feedback. I may have reached the point where I need to get myself a new bike and finally retire my Marin rigid. I fancy building one, probably using a donor bike for most parts and buying frame/forks and brakes.

Looking at the options, Orange cost too much, Cotic looks over the top for what I want, I don't like the On One frames and again they seem ott so the Maxlight seem to fit and I like the look of them. A simple XC hardtail capable of doing reds is all I need and not something that will take 160 forks for big hits, I doubt that I need that.

I can't seem to find much in the way of reviews for the newer frames i.e. the XC3 and only a few for older frames, so views/feedback/pics most welcome.


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2012)

I'll settle for any views then, particularly on it's suitability to trail riding rather than XC. Outfitted with the proper forks, that is.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (18 Feb 2012)

i had the kinesis maxlight xc120 and i used to do black runs at llandegla coed ye brennin gizburn dalby anyway you get the picture it is more than capable and flys up and down the hills. i only sold mine cos we started doing bigger stuff and my knees needed a rest hope this helps


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2012)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> i had the kinesis maxlight xc120 and i used to do black runs at llandegla coed ye brennin gizburn dalby anyway you get the picture it is more than capable and flys up and down the hills. i only sold mine cos we started doing bigger stuff and my knees needed a rest hope this helps


Yes it does, thanks. What forks did you have on it at the time?


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (18 Feb 2012)

i had some revelations with a u turn 100-130mm


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2012)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> i had some revelations with a u turn 100-130mm


 
Nice: I think they'll be out of my budget though.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (18 Feb 2012)

yea i picked them up cheep you could look at a set of pikes second hand. or a set of tora forks they are a good quality budget fork


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2012)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> yea i picked them up cheep you could look at a set of pikes second hand. or a set of tora forks they are a good quality budget fork


 
I might go the 2nd hand route. Forks are something I'm only just learning about so the above is noted. I'd heard the Tora were a good budget fork.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (18 Feb 2012)

well if you want any forkin advice you know where we are


----------



## jethro10 (27 Feb 2012)

I built my wife a Kinesis Maxlite female frame Maxlite KM something or other one last Christmas as her present 
Built with lightweight wheels and 100mm air forks. Shimano XT/XTR bits.
She loves it, it's as solid as the day it was built.
We mostly do XC stuff through out the lakes so we get some decent rocky downhills. We live near Whinlatter in the Lake District and it's done the Red route there one or twice without any hitch and the blue run a zillion times.
not sure what your after, but hers seems fine.
Jeff


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2012)

jethro10 said:


> I built my wife a Kinesis Maxlite female frame Maxlite KM something or other one last Christmas as her present
> Built with lightweight wheels and 100mm air forks. Shimano XT/XTR bits.
> She loves it, it's as solid as the day it was built.
> We mostly do XC stuff through out the lakes so we get some decent rocky downhills. We live near Whinlatter in the Lake District and it's done the Red route there one or twice without any hitch and the blue run a zillion times.
> ...


 
Heh. I'm not sure what I'm after either. I guess I know they make good xc bikes, I'm trying to decide if they also make a good xc/trail bike with the right forks and wheels/tyres. I don't want a pure xc bike. I've done a lot of reading since I posted this thread though so I'm feeling more confident I know what I want and that Kinesis make a frame that will do it and the Xc130 is looking good.

We were in Whinlatter a few weeks ago and Grizedale. That's when I decided my Marin rigid was getting long in the tooth for trail riding, especially when I'm trying to keep up with the kids, I could do with a better bike which forgives me a bit more.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (16 Mar 2012)

just come across this thread, built myself a nice maxlight xc2 up last year, put a rigid fork on as the intended use was for canal path, old train lines, that sort of stuff, but am looking at changing the forks to do some of the rougher stuff on it, rate the frame, really light and solid.....my only fear is that when i do get it fixed up.....the whyte won't get out the shed !!...let me know what you decide on Crackle


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2012)

I've got an XC2. Frame was ridiculously cheap. The subsequent models have a longer top tube, I think, but this one suits me very well. I've got a (100mm) Reba dual air fork on it, and flat bars. It climbs like a mountain goat. I don't ride trails very often, but it has coped happily with most of the stuff at Afan Argoed and Glyncorrwg. The only negative is that the paint chips off very easily, but I think I read somewhere that they sorted that with subsequent models.


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> I've got an XC2. Frame was ridiculously cheap. The subsequent models have a longer top tube, I think, but this one suits me very well. I've got a (100mm) Reba dual air fork on it, and flat bars. It climbs like a mountain goat. I don't ride trails very often, but it has coped happily with most of the stuff at Afan Argoed and Glyncorrwg. The only negative is that the paint chips off very easily, but I think I read somewhere that they sorted that with subsequent models.


 
Ah, interesting. The paint chipping I didn't know about, so I'll check on that. The XC3 is the one I'm looking at or maybe the XC130. Both of those have shorter top tubes than other Maxlights in the range , which are more pure XC but I don't know how they compare with the XC2. I don't want too short a cockpit, I don't like that but I don't want to be as stretched as on my current bike because I can't get any leverage on the bars to get the front end up, negated to some extent now by fitting a riser stem. I think the geometry will be fine, I've been and mooched around other full bikes with a similar geometry because you never know when you just buy a frame.

I'm reasonably sure I'll get the XC3, maybe the XC130 because they do that in black (how sad to choose it on colour, I know). Air forks will be on the list, probably handbuilt wheels and the rest will be provided by fortune. I'm only waiting to get the dosh together really. It's not going to be a quick project anyway.


----------



## Proto (18 Mar 2012)

Well, FWIW it's worth, I've got a Maxlight XC and I think it fabbo. Having said that I know next to nothing about mountain bikes! Built mine about 4 years ago and it has had little use although I used it last weekend for the Gorrick Series race at Crowthorne. It aquitted itself well, but the rider was rubbish.

I particularly like it because of it's shorter top tube, not being very experienced I find it more controlable and comfortable. Works for me anyway. No issues that I've noticed of paint falling off.

Photo attached. I need to dump the bar ends, more a liability than a help, or at least shorten them dramatically.


----------



## theclaud (20 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> Ah, interesting. The paint chipping I didn't know about, so I'll check on that. The XC3 is the one I'm looking at or maybe the XC130. *Both of those have shorter top tubes than other Maxlights in the range , which are more pure XC but I don't know how they compare with the XC2.* I don't want too short a cockpit, I don't like that but I don't want to be as stretched as on my current bike because I can't get any leverage on the bars to get the front end up, negated to some extent now by fitting a riser stem. I think the geometry will be fine, I've been and mooched around other full bikes with a similar geometry because you never know when you just buy a frame.
> 
> I'm reasonably sure I'll get the XC3, maybe the XC130 because they do that in black (how sad to choose it on colour, I know). Air forks will be on the list, probably handbuilt wheels and the rest will be provided by fortune. I'm only waiting to get the dosh together really. It's not going to be a quick project anyway.


 
Not sure about the new models, but I remember going for the XC2 because it was less stretched-out than one of their higher-end models (which I think was the XC Pro 2 - we might be talking 2009?). I have a short stem on it anyway, but that's just compensation for it being designed for more typical male proportions. I've dug up a couple of pics of it, albeit before I put the Rebas on it. It's grubby, but then I live in Swansea...


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> Not sure about the new models, but I remember going for the XC2 because it was less stretched-out than one of their higher-end models (which I think was the XC Pro 2 - we might be talking 2009?). I have a short stem on it anyway, but that's just compensation for it being designed for more typical male proportions. I've dug up a couple of pics of it, albeit before I put the Rebas on it. It's grubby, but then I live in Swansea...


 
Oh thank you, that's excellent. What size frame have you got? Just trying to judge proportions.

That stem isn't so short by modern standards. The hire bike I used over the weekend had a stubby stem with big wide riser bars. The KM810 and XCpro3 are the ones in their current stable which are pure XC, longer top tube and lower front end, so that chimes with your recall of their lineup when you bought yours.


----------



## theclaud (21 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> Oh thank you, that's excellent. What size frame have you got? Just trying to judge proportions.
> 
> That stem isn't so short by modern standards. The hire bike I used over the weekend had a stubby stem with big wide riser bars. The KM810 and XCpro3 are the ones in their current stable which are pure XC, longer top tube and lower front end, so that chimes with your recall of their lineup when you bought yours.


 
Mine's an 18". I guess they call that 46cm these days...


----------



## Badcav203 (31 Mar 2012)

After browsing this site over the past few months, I have just signed up especially to give you some feedback!

I have a maxlight XCpro3 - I built it the begining of last year and I love it. Super light, fast and climbs like nothing I've ridden previously. Very nimble. I built it with an XT Groupset, RS Reba 100mm Fork and DT Swiss X1800 Wheelset.
Not the lightest of builds but then I'm no whippet!

I had read about the paint being thin and chipping off prior to buying and considered fitting frame protection. I didn't bother in the end and a year on, with lots of riding on stoney tracks and gravel paths and the down tube is perfectly O.K. I believe the earlier frames were not laquered, or so I have read. The three frames that I have handled certainly are and well. Maybe this was the problem and it was corrected, of course there is the chance that I ride too slow!
Paint finish is good, and the frame is very nice with the squared down tube from BB, formed to a triangular shape where it meets the head tube.

A more important problem to take note of than that of the paint, is a problem that affected some frames with rear wheel alignment. There is some info on the net in regards to these issues. My frame was perfect; my brother also has a XC pro 3 and there were also no alignment issues here either.

I have a 50cm frame with a 110mm stem and EA70 Mid rise bar. I'm 6' 2.5'' it's plenty long enough for me. The frame dimensions are actually pretty much the equivilant to a Specialised Rockhopper 21" frame so the Pro 3 are long in the top tube for the frame size.
My previous bike was a trek 6700 19.5" and this doesn't feel too disimilar, but it has streched me out a little bit more.

I'm not sure what your previous/current bike is like but it took me a while to get used to the responsivness and how snappy the turn in was when I changed rides. I had read reviews [Not Maxlight] where the tester had commented on steering response and thought to myself really it's that noticable? But that was one thing that really stood out. That and the abillity to climb hills. The power transfer from pedal to wheel was for me very noticable compared to my 4 year old Trek. Both these things are supprising really considering how much forgivness is in the frame. The whole frame seems very 'supple' and allows for considerable twisting, smoothing out the harshness when the trails get unforgiving.

No complaints from me and would happily invest into another frame if anything ever happened.
Here are some Piccys!!











Hope thats of some use to you.


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2012)

Badcav203 said:


> After browsing this site over the past few months, I have just signed up especially to give you some feedback!
> ............................
> Hope thats of some use to you.


 
And it's much appreciated and is definitely of some use. The geometry of my current frame is a little similar to the XCPro3, in that it's long and low. I'm probably not going for the Pro3 but the xc130 or xc3 because I want a bike for using on built trails, so I want a more upright position with a shorter stem. However all the feedback on quality, power transfer, steering response is very useful and re-assuring and one of the things I was wondering about was how forgiving the frame was compared to my current chro-mo frame, so to hear you say that it feels forgiving on rough stuff is a comfort. I thought a lighter alu frame might just compromise in that area.

I like the look of your build, I think the Kinesis frames look superb and the components all suit that frame very nicely.

Thanks


----------



## CopperCyclist (31 Mar 2012)

Crackle said:


> Looking at the options, Orange cost too much,



I have an Orange Pure 7 frame that I'll shortly be ebaying if that's of any interest to you...? It's barely used, got about 100 offload miles on it top and in good condition. No probs if you'd prefer something different, it was going to be ebayed anyway just thought I'd offer it first as you mentioned the above!

19" size frame btw


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I have an Orange Pure 7 frame that I'll shortly be ebaying if that's of any interest to you...? It's barely used, got about 100 offload miles on it top and in good condition. No probs if you'd prefer something different, it was going to be ebayed anyway just thought I'd offer it first as you mentioned the above!
> 
> 19" size frame btw


 
Thanks for the offer but too big: Darn shame as I would happily have an Orange.


----------



## ultraviolet (1 Apr 2012)

my brothers:





only had it for a season, couldn't get on with it


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> only had it for a season, couldn't get on with it


 
Do you know why he didn't get on with it, bearing in mind I won't be buying the XCPro3 frame?


----------



## ultraviolet (2 Apr 2012)

well apart from the frame having the rear 'drop-outs' facing forward which means you have to have the quick-release crazy tight otherwise the rear wheel pops out under load. he did say say the ride was very harsh even with the carbon stays. i never got to ride it so thats all the info i can give you sorry


----------



## Rich XCPRO2 (20 Apr 2012)

Crackle said:


> Looking for some feedback. I may have reached the point where I need to get myself a new bike and finally retire my Marin rigid. I fancy building one, probably using a donor bike for most parts and buying frame/forks and brakes.
> 
> Looking at the options, Orange cost too much, Cotic looks over the top for what I want, I don't like the On One frames and again they seem ott so the Maxlight seem to fit and I like the look of them. A simple XC hardtail capable of doing reds is all I need and not something that will take 160 forks for big hits, I doubt that I need that.
> 
> I can't seem to find much in the way of reviews for the newer frames i.e. the XC3 and only a few for older frames, so views/feedback/pics most welcome.


Hi, i have a 2006 Maxlight xcpro2, the bike has been faultless for 6 years with around 5000 careful but high octane miles. This bike goes anywhere and weights in at around 23-24lbs due to larger forks for hill climbing. I've been building bikes for over 30 years (i'm 35) so theres not much i don't know about bikes. I will build a custom bike for anyone for a fee, i will build from new or used parts regarding everything is serviceable and in good working order. I can repair broken parts but there is a limit to what anyone can do. If you want any advice, or anyone else on the thread then i'm here to help.


----------



## Rich XCPRO2 (20 Apr 2012)

Badcav203 said:


> After browsing this site over the past few months, I have just signed up especially to give you some feedback!
> 
> I have a maxlight XCpro3 - I built it the begining of last year and I love it. Super light, fast and climbs like nothing I've ridden previously. Very nimble. I built it with an XT Groupset, RS Reba 100mm Fork and DT Swiss X1800 Wheelset.
> Not the lightest of builds but then I'm no whippet!
> ...


Nice build


----------



## Rich XCPRO2 (20 Apr 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> well apart from the frame having the rear 'drop-outs' facing forward which means you have to have the quick-release crazy tight otherwise the rear wheel pops out under load. he did say say the ride was very harsh even with the carbon stays. i never got to ride it so thats all the info i can give you sorry


----------



## Rich XCPRO2 (20 Apr 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I have an Orange Pure 7 frame that I'll shortly be ebaying if that's of any interest to you...? It's barely used, got about 100 offload miles on it top and in good condition. No probs if you'd prefer something different, it was going to be ebayed anyway just thought I'd offer it first as you mentioned the above!
> 
> 19" size frame btw


----------



## Rich XCPRO2 (20 Apr 2012)

Rich XCPRO2 said:


> Hi, i have a 2006 Maxlight xcpro2, the bike has been faultless for 6 years with around 5000 careful but high octane miles. This bike goes anywhere and weights in at around 23-24lbs due to larger forks for hill climbing. I've been building bikes for over 30 years (i'm 35) so theres not much i don't know about bikes. I will build a custom bike for anyone for a fee, i will build from new or used parts regarding everything is serviceable and in good working order. I can repair broken parts but there is a limit to what anyone can do. If you want any advice, or anyone else on the thread then i'm here to help.


 
spec: Maxlight XCPRO2 - FSA sealed headset - Rockshox REBA 85mm-115mm with poploc - THOMSON ELITE 50mm stem - THOMSON ELITE layback post - HOPE seat clamp - WTB seat ti rails - EASTON EA70 risers- HOPE bar ends - SRAM X0 gripshift - SHIMANO XTR gear cable set - SHIMANO XT crankset - DMR V12 MAG, ti axles - SHIMANO XTR front mech - SRAM X0 rear mech - SHIMANO XTR cassette - SHIMANO XTR chain - HOPE disc hubs - SHIMANO XTR skewers - DT SWISS spokes - MAVIC 717 rims- HOPE MONO MINI brakes - HOPE floating discs - GOODRIDGE hoses - GOODRIDGE union bolts - GOODRIDGE pads


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2012)

The time is coming. Currently trying to decide between a xc130 or the xc3. The 130 has a slightly slacker head angle.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2013)

knew someone on another forum who used to race them, partly because he got them as part of his sponsorship, partly because he liked them, a lot.

no idea if that's any help.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jan 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> knew someone on another forum who used to race them, partly because he got them as part of his sponsorship, partly because he liked them, a lot.
> 
> no idea if that's any help.


All positive reports are most welcome, though as said earlier, I won't be buying their more race oriented frame. Just waiting to hear back concerning the tech spec of the xc3 and what length fork was assumed for the given frame angles as it's fork range is 90 to 120 and whether running 120 forks would slacken them a tadge.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> All positive reports are most welcome, though as said earlier, I won't be buying their more race oriented frame. Just waiting to hear back concerning the tech spec of the xc3 and what length fork was assumed for the given frame angles as it's fork range is 90 to 120 and whether running 120 forks would slacken them a tadge.


 
Blimey Crax, waiting for you to get this Maxlight built is like waiting for MacB to show up on a ride and get the beers in. When I saw the thread bumped I thought there were going to be pictures of new shiny things...


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2013)

I can't hold my breath for much longer....


----------



## Crackle (3 Jan 2013)

_You're comparing me to MacB, me!_

Anyway, may I remind you



Crackle said:


> ........ It's not going to be a quick project anyway.


 
Just watch how long the build thread goes on for.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Jan 2013)

As its you crax the slacker the better I'd say


----------



## Crackle (8 Jan 2013)

Kinesis replied and I shall almost certainly go for a red XC3 with a 120 fork







I may wait until this thread is exactly one year old before I buy it though


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

Me likey !


----------



## Cubist (11 Jan 2013)

Sound choice Crackle old luv. That's a very nice looking frame, and your choice of a slacker geo is IMHO worthy. What have you got lined up to build it with? Anything in mind?




Crackle said:


> Kinesis replied and I shall almost certainly go for a red XC3 with a 120 fork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackle (12 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> Sound choice Crackle old luv. That's a very nice looking frame, and your choice of a slacker geo is IMHO worthy. What have you got lined up to build it with? Anything in mind?


 
Tah. No cemented ideas yet, in fact I was going to look for input from the forum. Roughly looking at a decent but not top line build. So initial thoughts were Rockshox Recon or Reba forks, wheels I'm thinking of building, probably a DT rim with a Shimano hub, trying to decide between SRAM or Shimano running gear, no idea on brakes yet or finishing kit. Still open to the idea of a donor bike but it's fading as I'd really like to pick the stuff I want and it will take a few months as I set funds aside. Also it will take me a while to build the wheels, if I go that route.


----------



## Cubist (12 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> Tah. No cemented ideas yet, in fact I was going to look for input from the forum. Roughly looking at a decent but not top line build. So initial thoughts were Rockshox Recon or Reba forks, wheels I'm thinking of building, probably a DT rim with a Shimano hub, trying to decide between SRAM or Shimano running gear, no idea on brakes yet or finishing kit. Still open to the idea of a donor bike but it's fading as I'd really like to pick the stuff I want and it will take a few months as I set funds aside. Also it will take me a while to build the wheels, if I go that route.


 
Hmm, interesting. Given the proliferation of German sites selling Shimano at jaw-dropping prices I reckon you should be in with a fair chance of getting a decent bike together. Can I ask why Shimano hubs? I really think cup and cone should be consigned to history, especially as there are so many good solid cheap cartridge bearing hubs around. For example, Novatec hubs are (almost) as cheap as Shimano, and are used by Superstar and possibly On One for their builds. (eBay is your friend here). You'd probably get a pair of Superstar wheels for the price of the parts in any case!

Will it be all new or selected used components?


----------



## Crackle (13 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> Hmm, interesting. Given the proliferation of German sites selling Shimano at jaw-dropping prices I reckon you should be in with a fair chance of getting a decent bike together. Can I ask why Shimano hubs? I really think cup and cone should be consigned to history, especially as there are so many good solid cheap cartridge bearing hubs around. For example, Novatec hubs are (almost) as cheap as Shimano, and are used by Superstar and possibly On One for their builds. (eBay is your friend here). You'd probably get a pair of Superstar wheels for the price of the parts in any case!
> 
> Will it be all new or selected used components?


 
I'll have a look at Novatec, I'm not sure I looked at them, I did look at Hope and DT but thought they were out my budget, hence looking at Shimano, which seemed in budget. I'm not sure cup and cone have had their day yet but I'm open to convincing, I've read pro's and cons for both.

I'll look at the Superstar wheels too and it could be I decide to buy not build. The build took my fancy because it gave me a chance to build the wheel to a 'look'. After all, the beauty of building your own bike is you get to make it how you want, otherwise you may as well buy one whole.

German websites hadn't escaped my attention and at this moment I plan to buy new bits or good used of which the forks may well fall into the latter category.

I think I have a spreadsheet somewhere with some rough budget figures for the build on. Once I get the frame, I'll re-visit it and adjust it to reality.


----------



## Cubist (13 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> I'll have a look at Novatec, I'm not sure I looked at them, I did look at Hope and DT but thought they were out my budget, hence looking at Shimano, which seemed in budget. I'm not sure cup and cone have had their day yet but I'm open to convincing, I've read pro's and cons for both.
> 
> I'll look at the Superstar wheels too and it could be I decide to buy not build. The build took my fancy because it gave me a chance to build the wheel to a 'look'. After all, the beauty of building your own bike is you get to make it how you want, otherwise you may as well buy one whole.
> 
> ...


 
I jotted down what I would have spent on my hardtail had I bought all the parts new at retail price. Ridiculous! I built it by convincing myself I'd transfer all the kit from my Cube XC bike, and where I wanted to change components I'd sell the old stuff and scour the net for bargains and as you say, good used parts. Now the journey is finally at an end, the only parts that were on my Cube are the shifters, the crank spider and the fork.


----------



## MacB (13 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> _You're comparing me to MacB, me!_
> Anyway, may I remind you
> Just watch how long the build thread goes on for.


 
I thought it was outrageous as well, you're positively rushing things by my standards and TC is just one of these impatient types


----------



## hogsback (21 Feb 2013)

I can't vouch for modern Maxlights but I have a 2006 XC Pro built up with Marzocchi MX Comps, Deore groupset (now mainly replaced with SLX as it wears out), XC717s on DMR hubs and FSA everything else. It's been completely bombproof and still comes in at just a shade over 11kg. I'll be racing it this weekend and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2013)

So for completion I bought something but not the XC3, instead I went for the Maxlight ff29 after riding a 29er for the first time in summer and liking it a lot. I'll start a build thread when I get it but here, in another thread, is what I bought.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/29ers-top-tube-length.138668/#post-2639518

Only took me a year and a half to decide, not too bad eh.


----------

